# 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?



## Fussballchecker (22. August 2010)

*24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Hi,
es ist etwas länger her, dass ich mir einen Monitor gekauft habe und meinen noname-22"-Bildschirm bin ich so langsam leid, so dass ich mir vorgenommen habe, mir in den kommenden Monaten ein neues Teil zuzulegen.

Er sollte 100%ig zukunftssicher und qualitativ natürlich hochwertig sein ohne die gängigen Mängel, die einige Monitore mit sich bringen.

Ob 3D-Gaming die Zukunft ist, weiß ich nicht, aber falls sie es werden sollte, möchte ich vorgesorgt haben und deshalb fände ich 120hz relativ wichtig. 

Ich habe mir nun sowohl hier als auch in anderen Foren einige Beiträge durchgelesen, jedoch sind viele mittlerweile etwas veraltet und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich seitdem nicht doch etwas getan hat.

Gibt es einen Monitor, der meine o.g. Bedingungen erfüllt? HDMI 1.4? 1080p? 24"? Gute Bildqualität? Gibt es wenigstens einen, der mit diesen Eigenschaften angekündigt ist?

Preislich dachte ich an 300 bis 350€.


----------



## NCphalon (22. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Der hier müsste deinen Anforderungen entsprechen, über die Bildqualität weiß ich leider nix, aber zumindest die anderen Wünsche erfüllt er.

Acer GD245HQbid, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (ET.UG5HE.004) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## (R)ed (22. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Der Acer GD245HQbid, 23.6", 1920x1080 ist nur bedingt zu empfehlen, er besitzt einen enorm hohen Inputlag von 50 ms. Man kann ihn zwar mit einer Einstellung auf 30 ms drücken das muss jedoch jedesmal beim einschalten des Bildschirms gemacht werden. Laut Erfahrungsberichten vieler Käufer ist er nicht so gut wie er in den Tests abschneidet.
Der Acer hat übrigens nur 1.3 HDMI eingebaut genau wie alle anderen, jedoch wenn du das Signal vom Computer aus schicken möchtest kommst du ohne DVI Duallink nicht aus.

Das sind alle derzeit zu Verfügung stehenden 3D-Monitore die man frei kaufen kann, der ASUS wird derzeit nur mit Nvidia 3D-Brille verkauft somit ist er genauso teuer wie die anderen wenn du erwägst dir das Nvidia Vision Kit zu kaufen.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=103_3D-Monitor~98_1920x1080

Ich empfehle denn
ASUS VG236H, 23", 1920x1080 oder denn
LG Electronics Flatron W2363D, 23", 1920x1080

Der Zalman hat ziemlich schlechte Bewertungen im Internet bekommen daher nicht zu empfehlen meinerseits.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*



> Das sind alle derzeit zu Verfügung stehenden 3D-Monitore die man frei kaufen kann


 
Na ja, es gibt auch noch einen von Alienware, der hat aber nur 23 Zoll und ist sehr teuer, laut den meisten Tests aber der beste

Soweit ich weiß gibt es noch keinen 120Hz Monitor mit HDMI 1.4, nur TVs, die dann dafür kein DVI haben- und im 3D Modus sind HDMI und DVI nicht kompatibel


----------



## Jami (24. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Also die Bildquali vom GD245HQ ist super! Viel besser als so mancher hochgelobter Syncmaster. (Ich schreib gerade auf dem Acer-Schätzchen). 
Und die 120hz-Funktion ist allein schon in Windows eine drastische Verbessrung beim Fensterziehen z.B.
Und der Inputlag wurde von der PCGH mit 18 ms angegeben 
Und es gibt keine Probleme mit Schlieren oder so. Ein top-Bildschirm, und vom 3D-Eindruck viel besser als der Asus-Bildschirm (habs getestet).
Klare Kaufempfehlung, er kostet so 330€, ich empfehle Amazon, weil er da genau so günstig ist, wie bei den anderen, und dann auch wirklich 2 Tage später da ist.


----------



## Fussballchecker (24. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.

Die genannten Monitore sind mir bekannt (habe wie gesagt die Foren durchgeforscht), jedoch würde ich mit HDMI 1.4 am liebsten auf der ganz sicheren Zukunftssicherheitsschiene fahren.

Ist solch ein Gerät bis Ende des Jahres angekündigt? Ich habe geplant eine einzige Investition dieser Größenordnung in diesem Jahr zu machen und zur Wahl stünden ein hochwertiger Monitor oder eine Xbox 360 Slim, die allerdings nur meine zweite Wahl wäre, falls mein eierlegender Wollmichsau-Bildschirm noch gar nicht existiert.


----------



## Cey (24. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Was sollte denn mit hdmi 1.4 gegenüber dual-link-dvi besser sein?

Habe auch das GD245HQ, gefällt mir


----------



## Fussballchecker (24. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*



Cey schrieb:


> Was sollte denn mit hdmi 1.4 gegenüber dual-link-dvi besser sein?


Ay, das ist nicht unbedingt der Punkt. Den Nächsten Monitor hole ich mir im Jahr 2023 und folglich ist jedes bisschen moderne Technik in meinem Bildschirm sehr willkommen. : )


----------



## (R)ed (25. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

HDMI 1.4 wird eigentlich nur bei Fernseher eingesetzt da es als Multimediaschittstelle dient, und selbst da ist sie kaum vorhanden. Bei allen derzeitigen PC-Monitoren wird nur 1.3 eingesetzt da es sich nur um ein Zusatzfeature handelt, du kannst zwar deinen PC mit einem Monitor über HDMI zusammenschließen doch bereitgestellt und bevorzugt wird vom Hersteller der DVI Anschluss.

An allen neuen Grafikarten sind 1-2 DVI Anschlüsse jedoch nur 1 HDMI oder 1 Mini-HDMI Anschluss, diese dienen vor allem den Bildschirm auf einen Fernseher zu erweitern um Filme und dergleichen sich anzusehen.

Wie du siehst geht es derzeit einfach nicht ein nicht komprimiertes Bild über HDMI an einen 3D-Monitor zu senden.


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

ich würd da noch warten, bis weihnachten. mom gibts kaum monitore die gut sind mit hdmi1.4 usw..


----------



## Fussballchecker (28. August 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Alles klar, euer Rat wird befolgt.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Fussballchecker (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Kleiner Threadbump: Habt ihr in letzter Zeit von solchen Allround-Modellen gehört? Wurde was angekündigt? Mir kam zu Ohren, dass Acer wieder neue Modelle am Start hat die nächsten Monate.

Im Grunde wünsche ich mir ziemlich exakt dieses Modell mit 120hz und HDMI 1.4c. Hat Samsung sowas in der Pipeline?


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 24" großer, 3D-fähiger (120hz), 1080p-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4?*

Ich such auch einen Monitor bisher wollte ich den hier: ASUS VG236HE
aber der sieht auch interessant aus: BenQ XL2410T
vor allem hat der auch LED-Backlight. Aber ich hab ansonsten keine Ahnung von Monitoren^^
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a572031.html


----------

